# ADVICE PLEASE : Upper Brisbane River Spots To Try?????



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

To those that have regularly fished the Upper Brisbane River...

Can you please give me your advice as to locations to paddle/fish in the upper Brisbane River sections thanks? Am thinking of places around Colleges Crossing etc. Haven't paddled there before and need to know where to access the water (Google maps please), the sections to fish, where not to go etc. thanks?

A few of us are planning to head there shortly and need some local advice thanks.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Pete

I have been wanting to do Colleges for a while now, I have heard reports of good fishing out there.

Cause there is no flow below Mt. Crosby Weir because of the Drought, the salt water is pushing all the way up to Colleges from the mouth of the Brisbane river. A guy at work has been going out there fishing land based and been catching bream, whiting, flathead. Also I would imagine there would be other species there too, just a liitle further down from colleges they were catching threadfin salmon. :shock:

Anyway the kayak would allow u to get to the better spots, apparently the flathead hang just of the current in a spot close to a far away section of land, a long walk to get there by foot, but easily accessable by Kayak.

Access is available at Colleges at the parkland area, the upstream section is best and there is a ramp there for easy launching. A fellow even hires canoes out there.

An early start would be adviseable, it has been very busy out there, the word has got out and everyone is flocking there.

Hope this helps

Ps. Hi Yo and I are planning to go to Wivenhoe for a Fish weekend after the one coming, watch the trips section.

Cheers


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

At colleges, use small poppers (the little river 2 sea work fine) and cast them around the edges of the weed for tarpon. Great fun, and usually around in good numbers... There are also plenty of mullet & bream around down deep...


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Hey Pete

Used to spend a lot of time fishing around the Oxley area and there is a little creek there thats worth a shot. Better in summer though, heaps of threadies and bullies around then. As for the upper reaches, any of the spots that have been mentioned, colleges, savages crossing, kookaburra park, even further up again. Awesome yak territory with heaps of good bass but think its closed season till Sept. Have heard reports of Cod and Toga right up there in the fresh as well but they are a rare capture. Good luck.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments. Much appreciated.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Ended up hitting Colleges Cross and travelluing up stream on Saturday morning. Wouldn't suggest this spot to anyone, unless you are going just for the paddle. Some nice photo opportunities. But fishing isn't the greatest. Hobie yakkers will need to paddle some sections as it's really shallow.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

